# Der (hoffentlich) grosse Abkürzungs - Spassübersetzungs - Thread



## Apus72 (12 Apr. 2013)

Die Welt ist voller Abkürzungen, hier sollen nun witzige 'Übersetzungen' bzw. Erklärungen rein. Also, schön mitmachen ! :thumbup:

Ich fang dann mal an :

NTSC = Never The Same Color
PAL = Pay Another License
ISDN = Ist Sowas Denn Nötig ?
BMW = Bring Mir Werkzeug , Bring Mich Werkstatt oder auch Bei Mercedes Weggeworfen
FIAT = Für Italiener Ausreichende Technik
HONDA = Heute Ohne Nennenswerte Defekte Angekommen oder Hält Ohnehin Nur Drei Ampeln
MAZDA = Mein Auto Zerstört Deutsche Arbeitsplätze
RENAULT = Rost Entfernt Nun Auch Unser Letztes Teil

und zum vorest letzten mein persönlicher Favorit :

PCMCIA = People Can't Memorize Computer Industry Akronyms :WOW:

Viel Spass !


----------



## punkerali (12 Apr. 2013)

SEAT - Sehn Einsteigen Aussteigen Totlachen

BMW - Bayrischer MistWagen

OPEL - Ohne Power Ewig Letzter

CSU - Christliche Spasten Union

CDU - Christen Duschen Ungern


----------



## Suicide King (13 Apr. 2013)

FORD - Für Ossis reicht das
VW GOLF - Völlig wetloses Gerät ohne logische Funktionen


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (13 Apr. 2013)

Hab auch ein paar:

FIAT = Fusch in allen Teilen
KIA = Können Idioten Auch
SKODA = Scheiß Kiste oder doch Auto
GOLF = Gerät ohne logische Funktion
DRK = Durch Rettung krepiert _oder_ Dich Rettet keiner
ZDF = Zuviele Demenz Filme _oder_ Zentrum der Fachidioten
THW = Trinken, Helfen, Weitersaufen
PUMA = Probier unbedingt mal Adidas
DHL = Dauert Hundertpro länger
AEG = Altes elektrisches Gerümpel


----------



## congo64 (14 Apr. 2013)

ich kenne AEG = Auspacken - Einschalten - Gehtnicht


----------



## Apus72 (14 Apr. 2013)

congo64 schrieb:


> ich kenne AEG = Auspacken - Einschalten - Gehtnicht



Und als Variation davon fällt mir noch ein : Auspacken , Einpacken , Gutschrift


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2013)

WMF - Wiedersehen macht Freude


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2013)

*FDP - *Fast Drei Prozent


----------



## chini72 (15 Apr. 2013)

KONSUM - Kaufe Ohne Nachzudenken, Sorgfälltig Unseren Mist


----------



## CelebMale (27 Apr. 2013)

AWU Auch Weiber urinieren


----------



## raleco (2 Mai 2013)

ABI ... Amtlich bescheinigte Imkompetenz

PUMA ... Probier' unbedingt mal Adidas

mfg


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Mai 2013)

ADIDAS = All day i dream about Sex
AZUBI = Arsch zum Bierholen
EDV = Ende der Vernunft


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Mai 2013)

ATU - Amateure treiben Unfug


----------

